# myrtle beach?



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i posted this on the SC board as well...

i'm riding down to north myrtle/myrtle beach later this week to visit some family who's staying there. i'm tryin to decide whether i want to bring some tackle and throw the kayak on the roof. does anyone know a good place to launch and fish? i just thought it might be fun to explore some new water and maybe hook a redfish if i'm lucky.

ryan


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

South end at Merles Inlet, nice looking water and yak friendly


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Murrell's Inlet.

It's the seafood capital of SC. It's about 30 minutes from MB.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry,couldn't remember the spelling, We were there a year ago and enjoyed that area.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sounds good, what's goin on in that area right now? i assume there's spanish around since they're pretty thick up this way. has the flounder bite heated up yet? i'm pretty much open as to what i target.


----------

